# Thinking of Purchasing a new Ultra Carry II



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,
New to the forum here. Just sold my S&W 66 3inch 357 and want to buy semi for carry. Have been reading on the Kimbers and like what I see. Looking at the Kimber Ultra Carry II w/night sights although some of the other Kimbers look really good too!! Any suggestions as to which one to buy and why? Thanks for any help here. Jerry


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

The Kimber you are considering is a great auto.

I love my Kimber - it's probably my favorite gun (although that always changes :mrgreen

My only question is have you tried renting and shooting different guns at the range.

Looks are not everything and all guns handle differently.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Agree on the testing ,thanks for your feedback. Have only tried the Glock the other day. Called around and no range by me has a KIMBER to rent to shoot. Some don't even rent guns.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I love mine!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a shame none of your ranges rent guns.

I rented a Berettta PX4 storm today because I'm thinking of buying one.

They had several Kimbers for rent, wish you were here.

You could also borrow a Kimber from a friend or just go to a busy range and ask someone to shoot their Kimber .

If you have your own ammo - a lot of people will let you shoot a few rounds.

At least we do here in Texas - there was a Black Preacher shooting beside my wife and I - he was teaching his Sunday School Class to shoot.

I lent him and his kids several of my guns to shoot a few rounds through. Nice kids.

They loved my Browning Camp Mark .22 with optic's.:smt023 They said it was like a "outer space" gun :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> That's a shame none of your ranges rent guns.
> 
> I rented a Berettta PX4 storm today because I'm thinking of buying one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wish I could have been there too. Went to the gunstore and got a Kimber Stainless Ultra Raptor II. Left a deposit and will pick up next week. It just felt right. It was between it and an Ultra CDP II they had and a hard choice, I still might change back to the CDP when i pick it up. Both guns looked and felt great. Also I get 30 days to try it out at the range, if I don't like it my gunstore will do a full value trade. Jerry


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Josser said:


> Also I get 30 days to try it out, if I don't like it my gunstore will do a full value trade.


Wow. Will they trade even if it has been fired? I don't think I have ever heard of this - is that common?

Congrats on the purchase. I haven't had my Kimber that long, but I'm really enjoying it so far, and I hope you do as well.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> Wow. Will they trade even if it has been fired? I don't think I have ever heard of this - is that common?
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. I haven't had my Kimber that long, but I'm really enjoying it so far, and I hope you do as well.


Well that is what the store owner told me. 30 day trial period. Never heard of that before either. May have him put that in writing for me as it is not on the receipt he gave me. I think I will like the gun anyway, the owner was very knowledgable and has shot a Kimber for years. Also he matched an online price I found , just had to pay the Florida taxes but saved on the Transfer Fee so it was only about 55.00 difference and I am glad I got it in town.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Kimber and I love it.

I bet you will too.

Congratulations on your purchase.

:smt1099


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Josser said:


> Well that is what the store owner told me. 30 day trial period. Never heard of that before either. May have him put that in writing for me as it is not on the receipt he gave me. I think I will like the gun anyway, the owner was very knowledgable and has shot a Kimber for years. Also he matched an online price I found , just had to pay the Florida taxes but saved on the Transfer Fee so it was only about 55.00 difference and I am glad I got it in town.


That's awesome if they will take it back. But, my guess is that he won't have to honor that promise in this case...I bet you'll love it! :smt023


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

A delicious choice of handgun if I do say so myself, although I do not have an Ultra sized Kimber. My Custom Tactical and Pro Eclipse run flawlessly. My dad and my brother carry Ultra Kimbers (raptor and CDP) and they are both beautiful guns and also run like machines.


----------

